# Chrome Wheel Well Trim and Pinstripe Removal



## KingCharles112 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey everyone!
I bought my 2011 Eco a few weeks ago and love it! I debadged it the minute I got it home but I run into the problem of removing the pinstripe and chrome trim around the wheel wells.


I would imagine the chrome trim is held on by 3M tape so that should be fairly easy, but I'm not sure how to remove the pinstripe.

Has anyone done it or knows the best way to take it off? Thanks!


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

IF the pinstripe is not painted on, then simply use a heat gun to remove the stripe.

I used to install / remove pinstripe and it's actually very easy.

DO NOT use a razor blade. Way too easy to cut into the paint.

Simply start at one end, *gently *heat up the end and begin to rub the pinstripe until it starts coming off.

Once you get the stripe off, use some rubbing alcohol to remove any glue residue and you're done.

A simple 1 line stripe should be removable and cleaned up in less than an hour once you get the hang of it.

If it's painted on, I highly recommend a shop to remove it because you can really screw up the paint.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Seriously now the cruzen does not even have wheel well chrome . Never did and I hope Gm and you 2 Goofer Balls do not decide to install any ! Goofer Balls with cherries on Top . 

Do you knuckle heads really think that you pass as Interesting contributors ?


----------



## KingCharles112 (Dec 29, 2013)

brian v said:


> Seriously now the cruzen does not even have wheel well chrome . Never did and I hope Gm and you 2 Goofer Balls do not decide to install any ! Goofer Balls with cherries on Top .
> 
> Do you knuckle heads really think that you pass as Interesting contributors ?



Here is my wheel well trim



I'm not trying to *ADD* chrome trim to my cruze, I'm trying to *REMOVE* it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

KingCharles112 said:


> I'm not trying to *ADD* chrome trim to my cruze, I'm trying to *REMOVE* it.


Looks like something the previous owner added to the car, no cruze comes with the pin stripe or the chrome around the wheel wells. Don't let GM see the photo of your car, as much as they still use chrome they might think its a good look. Seen a cruze locally that had that chrome added along the door edges, it looked much worse than yours. 

Looking at a new 2014 silverado I have to buy a base model work truck so I don't buy an old mans truck(entire front of truck is chrome). Some chrome as an accent is ok, just don't go crazy.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Wheel wells looks like it's aftermarket as spacedout said. Should be easy to remove if it's taped on. Just use some fishing line and use it like a knife and cut through the tape. You could grab an edge with you start peeling it off with the fish line and pull the rest off, be better to cut it with the fish line though. You'll have a little tape left on but that should come off pretty easy with a little work with your thumb. Will be a bit of glue residue left on it that you'll have to remove.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yuck I would want to get rid of that also .. Yeah fishing line should do the trick .


----------

